# Horse livery Innerleithen, Scottish Borders



## EveSchulte (9 August 2014)

I'll be moving to Innerleithen, Scottish Borders, in September and need to find livery space for my Friesian and Connemara Pony. Does anybody know of either livery places or fields to rent with shelter?
Thanks


----------



## Jnhuk (11 August 2014)

I am a wee bit away from that area but try the facebook groups for better info about small yards etc....

Larger places that I am aware of but no personal knowledge about them 


Caerleebank Livery
Kailzie Equestrian Centre - 01721 729121
http://www.kailzieequestriancentre.com/facilitieslivery.html


----------



## EveSchulte (12 August 2014)

Thanks I'll give them a go. I'd seen them, driving past, but wondered if there were any smaller yards as well.


----------



## nicnag (24 August 2014)

Did you find anything?  I am in Innerleithen so if you want any info give me a shout


----------



## EveSchulte (25 August 2014)

A bit of advice would be great, thanks. I was going to try and check out Kailzie Equestrian and possibly Kirklands this week and see what they offer and what my impression is. Although we are moving around the middle of September, I can leave the horses at the farm in Ashkirk where they are at the moment as long as I need/want to but it would be nice to have them closer to home fairly soon after the move.


----------



## nicnag (27 August 2014)

I was at Kirklands until early this year, we left as real lack of grass and although they were lovely folk the situation wasn't going to change. Kailzie is really busy and hacking involves a fair bit of road to get anywhere but they do have the school etc and there is an option of transport to rides, comps etc if you needed it. Otherwise you have Caerleebank just outside Innerleithen but generally looks pretty child heavy and hacking again involves going along the new cycle track which is heaving most of the time and horses are not being made very welcome. Innerleithen not got a lot to offer in the way of livery to be honest, I went further out and was lucky to get a really nice setup withfield and shed and thousands of acres of off road hacking but it is that little bit further out. Edderston at Peebles has just been taken over and are now taking in new liveries. There are a lot of little yards up Glenormiston estate but majority are private owners but it could be worth asking, I have 4 so it wasn't easy to find somewhere to take them all and ended up split over two yards for a while. There is a yard in Walkerburn but think he is full at the moment. Laverlaw had liveries but not sure what the current state of play is there as the owners have just split. Possibly worth asking round some of the local farmers as I know at least one who may be talked round. Not the most help really I'm afraid! Holylee estate has a little yard of 5 boxes which he might be persuaded to rent but heavily sporting so depends on how much riding you would want to do or if they are more field based. If you need any more help or info I'll be happy to help if I can!


----------



## EveSchulte (27 August 2014)

Thanks very much for that. Once we have moved in I'll start looking and asking around and hopefully something will come up.


----------



## Shari (1 February 2015)

Hi EveSchulte

I know August is quite a while ago now, but I was wondering whether you have found a solution!? I just moved to the Innerleithen area myself and am thinking about buying a horse but am not entirely convinced I will find some place close by where I can keep it.

Thanks
Shari


----------



## EveSchulte (2 February 2015)

Shari said:



			Hi EveSchulte

I know August is quite a while ago now, but I was wondering whether you have found a solution!? I just moved to the Innerleithen area myself and am thinking about buying a horse but am not entirely convinced I will find some place close by where I can keep it.

Thanks
Shari
		
Click to expand...

Hi Shari

I am at a farm not far from Cardrona. It's purely DIY, currently only 6 horses, it's got a small arena and the most fabulous hacking on the doorstep. It's not a professionally run yard but it's very friendly. There are other places as well near Glentress and Peebles although I don't know a lot about them. Eve


----------



## Keeks09 (3 May 2015)

Did you find somewhere and what place at Ashkirk did you have livery? x


----------

